# Pokemon Black/White 2  hitting US/EU this fall



## BrightNeko (Feb 27, 2012)

> Nintendo of America announced _Pokémon Black/White 2_ for a 2012 North American release the very same day, but didn’t provide a release timeframe. Today, they have. _Pokémon Black/White 2_ will release this fall in North America and Europe.



Source: http://www.siliconer...ica-and-europe/


----------



## frogboy (Feb 27, 2012)

That's a long time to wait for Pokemon SEQUELS.

Well, now that I think about the wait-time for certain games to be localized... it's not that long of a wait. Though it's hard to believe they're trying to keep the DS alive and not making a beeline for the 3DS.


----------



## .Darky (Feb 27, 2012)

Fuck yeah! That's like 3-4 months after the japanese release date, right?


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 27, 2012)

That's actually a short wait considering how long it takes to translate their other games.


----------



## basher11 (Feb 27, 2012)

this isn't surprising. it always has been 6 months.

edit: sorry i typed in 4 instead of 6


----------



## awssk8er (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't get why people are excited for this already. There's barely any details on it as of right now.

Oh wait.... it's Pokemon. Of course people are excited.


----------



## smile72 (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm so excited, I can't wait to play Black & White 2!!!!! I'll have to busy myself with Devil Survivor 2, Hyperdimension Neptunia 2, Tales of Graces F, Atelier Meruru, and Inazuma Eleven 2. Will that be enough?


----------



## .Darky (Feb 27, 2012)

basher11 said:


> this isn't surprising. it always has been 4 months.


Not really. It took *6* months for Nintendo to release B/W in english.


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 27, 2012)

.Darky said:


> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> > this isn't surprising. it always has been 4 months.
> ...


Exactly.

This is a shorter wait.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> .Darky said:
> 
> 
> > basher11 said:
> ...


Which points directly at the _Nihil Novi _principle, meaning that the game will be barely a step up from B&W, if a step up at all.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Which points directly at the _Nihil Novi _principle, meaning that the game will be barely a step up from B&W, if a step up at all.



I'm calling it, it's just Pokemon Grey but with two games instead of one so people will buy more copies of the same game.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Which points directly at the _Nihil Novi _principle, meaning that the game will be barely a step up from B&W, if a step up at all.
> ...


*Shakes fist* DAMN YOUUU! I was about to make a bet saying the exact same thing, gimme my hypothetical $50 immediately!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2012)

GameWinner said:


> That's actually a short wait considering how long it takes to translate their other games.


Its because they don't have to translate the Pokemons name/trainers/abilities/moves/items/location, its already there.
Only new texts/areas/story.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Feb 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Which points directly at the _Nihil Novi _principle, meaning that the game will be barely a step up from B&W, if a step up at all.
> ...



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 27, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> > That's actually a short wait considering how long it takes to translate their other games.
> ...


HA and people expect great new things in this game. I scoff at them. XD


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2012)

Can't wait for another generic pile of poo.


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 27, 2012)

Personally I don't expect much 'new' stuff but I'll just wait for some general info to be out to conclude whether this is poo or not.

Pokemon main series games, despite being 'milked' and 'boring', have so far never failed to make me enjoy. I dunno why myself, but I can easily engross 4 hours on something so 'boring'.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 27, 2012)

Well I'll be getting it despite knowing practically nothing about the game. :x



Foxi4 said:


> Which points directly at the _Nihil Novi _principle, meaning that the game will be barely a step up from B&W, if a step up at all.


Not really. A sequel wouldn't require as much work to be done as most of the core stuff is already done.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 27, 2012)

It's because it's not generic. It's safe to say that before Pokemon, most pople had never played a game like it. The closest similarity I can place to it is Earthbound MAYBE.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2012)

soulx said:


> Not really. A sequel wouldn't require as much work to be done as most of the core stuff is already done.


Well, if we want to look at it this way, we can say that the core stuff was made in 1996... 

Seriously though, I was refering to the much "shorter" time span between HS/SS ---> B/W and B/W ---> B/W2.



kthnxshwn said:


> It's because it's not generic. It's safe to say that before Pokemon, most pople had never played a game like it. The closest similarity I can place to it is Earthbound MAYBE.


Tamagotchi...?


----------



## yusuo (Feb 27, 2012)

Im suprised there's been no pics yet, its 3 months from release which means the game must be in the 90% complete range, and prob already being translated as we speak. NEED MOAR DETAILS

either way im greatful its a DS release, ill download when it comes out in japan, have a play through and then play it properly in English same as I have done with all the DS series games


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 27, 2012)

I do wonder if it'll honestly be enhanced for the 3DS/DSi. I can't imagine people being okay with either having to carry their outdated handheld or playing the game on the 3DS where it either looks horrible or is incredibly too tiny.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Not really. A sequel wouldn't require as much work to be done as most of the core stuff is already done.
> ...


Black and White is an _entire_ new game compared to HeartGold and SoulSilver with a lot of changes. It's no surprise that it took significantly longer.


----------



## duffmmann (Feb 27, 2012)

soulx said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...



I think he was saying that the time span from HG/SS to B/W as well as that between B/W and B2/W2 is much shorter than the time span between pokemon core game in the past.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2012)

duffmmann said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


Nope, soulx actually hit the nail on the head, however we have a different approach to the same point. My argument is that less time has passed thus the game will be less of an improvement. His argument is that less time has passed because B/W is already an improvement from HG/SS. This is of course the exact same argument, but I guess there's the optimistic and pessimistic way of looking at it. ;P


----------



## AceWarhead (Feb 27, 2012)

These are some reasons I can see for making a sequel:
1) Ran outta Pokemon.
2) Lazy GameFreak didn't want to change sprites, and put more work in it.
3) Ran outta Ideas for other games
4)Didn't want to put time in a new Game and put it on 3DS


----------



## Bean_BR (Feb 27, 2012)

There is no details, but if this new game is like a "expansion" then it will probably need to import the save from Black & White to "continue" the adventure. If this happens, the game will probably come with a device to copy and convert the save from Black & White to put in Black 2 & White 2. Flashcarts owners (like me) will have problems with this and will need a application on PC to "emulate" the device to convert the save. Well, it's just a silly hypothesis that I was thinking.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> Tamagotchi was more of a pet game, where you took care of it
> Pokemon is more violent with fights, and they require no food.


*tut tut* Did not detect the hint of sarcasm. -5 points for Griffindor!

Also, (Shin) Megami Tensei if you really want an earlier title with a similar concept. (Recruiting Demons? Sounds like catching Pokemon to me...  )



> The concept of raising artificial creatures in a video game originated in the late 1980s. The Megami Tensei series of role-playing video games, first released by Atlus for the Nintendo Famicom console in 1987, allowed players to capture demons as pets and use them in battle. In 1992, Chunsoft's role-playing game Dragon Quest V: Hand of the Heavenly Bride featured an influential monster-collecting mechanic, where monsters can be defeated, captured, added to the party, follow the player character around as a pet, and gain their own experience levels. The game influenced later franchises such as Pokémon, Monster Rancher and Dokapon. Wikipedia


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Which points directly at the _Nihil Novi _principle, meaning that the game will be barely a step up from B&W, if a step up at all.
> ...


I would place my bets on that as well.
But since it's a sequel, it will probably be at least a bit more than what Emerald/Platinum were.
I still am not going to buy both, though. There's no point in doing that.


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 27, 2012)

I wish nintendo would of bought the rights to Atlas's robopon. I never got to actually play the game, but the concept of changing parts to gain/changes moves sounds very interest. I would of love to see some robot aka steel type pokemon with a similar concept.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 27, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> These are some reasons I can see for making a sequel:
> 1) Ran outta Pokemon.
> 2) Lazy GameFreak didn't want to change sprites, and put more work in it.
> 3) Ran outta Ideas for other games
> 4)*Didn't want to put time in a new Game and put it on 3DS*


If you know nothing about the company i suggest you keep quiet, there will be a game for the 3DS soon. Gamefreak has two teams, one of the teams is obvious working on the 3DS so it's not like they aren't! I prefer them to take their time and release a good game for the 3DS. When they made b/w they obviously already planned beforehand there would be a squeal to the b/w DS.

So in short gamefreak is in the middle of making a 3DS game. Who knows how far they are in development.


----------



## .Darky (Feb 27, 2012)

Spoiler



LOL I'M HATING ON POKEMON, I'M SO EDGY AND COOL XD. I'LL PLAY THE SHIT OUT OF THE NEW GAMES ANYWAY



In all seriousness, I think it will not be an enhanced 3rd version as usual but a TRUE sequel, you don't write a "2" after the original title of something if it's not a sequel.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2012)

heartgold said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > 4)*Didn't want to put time in a new Game and put it on 3DS*
> ...


Please, don't go there...

The Pokemon Company is a direct subsidiary of Nintendo - they had development kits and specs of the 3DS ages before anyone else and if they truly wanted to, they'd release a 3DS game at the 3DS's launch. What Nintendo is doing is milking the wallets of both, people who bought the 3DS and people who didn't just yet - there's MUCH more DS'es out there then 3DS'es and the 3DS already has a momentum of sales so it needs no further "pushing".

Even if there is a Pokemon 3DS in the works, you won't see it anytime soon - Nintendo first has to tease the fans a little bit so that everybody buys the 3DS.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 27, 2012)

heartgold said:


> So in short gamefreak is in the middle of making a 3DS game. Who knows how far they are in development.



So this will basically be a half assed game since they're devoting resources to another game or this assumption is completely unfounded.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 27, 2012)

I would be happy to read this and the time it is released, but why isn't it on the 3DS? ಠ_ಠ The DS needs to die already Nintendo, just let it go! You have the 3DS now, make games for it already! There is no excusing this game not being on the 3DS.


----------



## duffmmann (Feb 27, 2012)

I think it is worth noting that every style of core pokemon titles (excluding remakes) has 2 games with the same look:  Red/Blue and Gold/Silver had the same type of sprites, of course Gold and Silver could be in color and red and blue never had a proper color palette applied, sprites were overall the same.  Ruby/Saphire and Pearl/Diamond had the same type of sprites despite the fact that one generation was made for the GBA and one for the DS.  Granted some things in the DS titles looked better, they overall had the same look in Diamond and Pearl as in Ruby and Saphire.  So now, before we get a proper 3DS generation with what we can surely assume are some major graphic overhauls, they're going to get the second series out with the same look as black and white.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > AceWarhead said:
> ...



Nah, 5th gen was already in development for the DS, gamefreak prefers to launch a new pokemon game to a new handheld with a fresh gen, you can't just launch 6th gen a year after you launch 5th gen, It's insane.



Guild McCommunist said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > So in short gamefreak is in the middle of making a 3DS game. Who knows how far they are in development.
> ...


Maybe I know more than you, I actual follow the company more and read various news. They have two teams, e.g They had one team working on soul silver/heartgold and the other on black/white at the same time. When one team finishes it moves on to the next project.


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 27, 2012)

1). Wow, only 4 months to translate these games this time, what a stupid idea Nintendo. Obviously these games are going to suck, since they only take 4 months to translate. I mean, they will be just Grey but split into two to make more money lolol0l0l0lolololo stupid Pokémon fans. Milking, bla bla bla.

2). Wow, 6 months to translate Black and White 1. What were they thinking, how hard can it be to translate two games? I bet they are going to suck because they took so long to translate. I could translate it in 6 months using Google and I don't even know Japanese. lololl0l)TROLOLOLoLo.

Pick one.

I don't understand why these people can't stay out of threads about games they clearly don't like. Are they here just to wind fans up?


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Feb 27, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> I would be happy to read this and the time it is released, but why isn't it on the 3DS? ಠ_ಠ The DS needs to die already Nintendo, just let it go! You have the 3DS now, make games for it already! There is no excusing this game not being on the 3DS.



Gamefreak is making the game, not Nintendo, ergo Gamefreak chooses which platform to develop their games for. Not that I think they should be releasing the new Pokemon games on the DS, but it should be clear Nintendo doesn't have a say on what console their third party developers choose to release their games on.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Nah, 5th gen was already in development for the DS, gamefreak prefers to launch a new pokemon game to a new handheld with a fresh gen, you can't just launch 6th gen a year after you launch 5th gen, It's insane.


Why?

/thread.


Tonitonichopchop said:


> Gamefreak is making the game, not Nintendo, ergo Gamefreak chooses which platform to develop their games for. Not that I think they should be releasing the new Pokemon games on the DS, but it should be clear Nintendo doesn't have a say on what console their third party developers choose to release their games on.


Which part of "subsidiary" is vague? Gamefreak is not a third-party developer, they're second-party. They're under immense pressure from Nintendo and do as they're told.


----------



## prowler (Feb 28, 2012)

Tonitonichopchop said:


> Gamefreak is making the game, not Nintendo, ergo Gamefreak chooses which platform to develop their games for. Not that I think they should be releasing the new Pokemon games on the DS, but it should be clear Nintendo doesn't have a say on what console their third party developers choose to release their games on.


Nintendo owns Pokemon though, not Game Freak... so everything goes through Nintendo before anything.

And what? Game Freak is second party, not third..


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 28, 2012)

Tonitonichopchop said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > I would be happy to read this and the time it is released, but why isn't it on the 3DS? ಠ_ಠ The DS needs to die already Nintendo, just let it go! You have the 3DS now, make games for it already! There is no excusing this game not being on the 3DS.
> ...


Gamefreak pretty much is Nintendo as well has had plenty of time to work on this game for the 3DS, so as said before, no excuses.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Feb 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, 5th gen was already in development for the DS, gamefreak prefers to launch a new pokemon game to a new handheld with a fresh gen, you can't just launch 6th gen a year after you launch 5th gen, It's insane.
> ...



I was under the impression they were third party considering they released a Pokemon app on ios just recently. But regardless, I think Gamefreak has more freedom than they're given credit for and aren't controlled by Nintendo in game developing decisions. This is all conjecture obviously, but from what I can assume Gamefreak can choose which platform they choose to develop their games for regardless of what Nintendo says or doesn't say.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 28, 2012)

Tonitonichopchop said:


> I was under the impression they were third party considering they released a Pokemon app on ios just recently. But regardless, I think Gamefreak has more freedom than they're given credit for and aren't controlled by Nintendo in game developing decisions. This is all conjecture obviously, but from what I can assume Gamefreak can choose which platform they choose to develop their games for regardless of what Nintendo says or doesn't say.



They're listed as second party. Think of Camelot (Golden Sun) for a similar situation.

Nintendo still owns the Pokemon brand, Game Freak just makes the games.


----------



## Midna (Feb 28, 2012)

Tonitonichopchop said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...


And, uh, you can back this up, right?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2012)

Tonitonichopchop said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...


They released an *app*, it's not even a full-fledged game. As far as development freedom is concerned, I don't really see Pokemon on Sony or Microsoft platforms, hmm...?


> This is all conjecture obviously, but from what I can assume Gamefreak can choose which platform they choose to develop their games for regardless of what Nintendo says or doesn't say.


No, I'm afraid they cannot. Those days are long-gone, they're Nintendo's lapdogs now. It's as if Bungie developed a Halo for the PS3 or WiiU - completely improbable (they pulled out of Halo anyways, so yeah. The exception was Halo DS which was cancelled and they only got the green light for it because Microsoft doesn't have a portable).


----------



## heartgold (Feb 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, 5th gen was already in development for the DS, gamefreak prefers to launch a new pokemon game to a new handheld with a fresh gen, you can't just launch 6th gen a year after you launch 5th gen, It's insane.
> ...


I don't believe they are that restrictive, gamefreak has some level of freedom, they chose to bring 5th gen to the DS, Nintendo would have said no, you wait for the 3DS and release it there. Did that happen, no. So gamefreak chooses what they want to develop, I'm sure there is a 3DS game in development so Nintendo isn't too bothered that Gamefreak has made b/w 2 for the DS.


----------



## prowler (Feb 28, 2012)

Tonitonichopchop said:


> I was under the impression they were third party considering they released a Pokemon app on ios just recently.


No they didn't.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 28, 2012)

heartgold said:


> I don't believe they are that restrictive, gamefreak has some level of freedom, they chose to bring 5th gen to the DS, Nintendo would have said no, you wait for the 3DS and release it there. Did that happen, no. So gamefreak chooses what they want to develop, I'm sure there is a 3DS game in development so Nintendo isn't too bothered that Gamefreak has made b/w 2 for the DS.



I'm not sure about "restricted" in terms of Nintendo holding the leash but "restricted" but circumstances could apply.

Like literally, what would GameFreak be without Pokemon? In the last ten years, they made ONE game that wasn't Pokemon, and that was Drill Dozer. Admittedly a great game, but not enough to carry them and certainly not on the level of success as Pokemon.

So basically if Nintendo wants a new Pokemon game from them, they're going to make a new Pokemon game.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Tonitonichopchop said:
> 
> 
> > I was under the impression they were third party considering they released a Pokemon app on ios just recently.
> ...


They did, it's just... "meh".


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Feb 28, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Tonitonichopchop said:
> 
> 
> > I was under the impression they were third party considering they released a Pokemon app on ios just recently.
> ...



http://www.pokemon.c...c110701_01.html

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## prowler (Feb 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> They did, it's just... "meh".





Tonitonichopchop said:


> http://www.pokemon.c...c110701_01.html


Made by Creatures, Inc. not Game Freak.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > Tonitonichopchop said:
> ...


It's meh because it's advertising the Pokemon brand and only Ninty gets the fun games. -_-



prowler_ said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > They did, it's just... "meh".
> ...


huh really, Nintendo brought creatures though....


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > They did, it's just... "meh".
> ...


Look at the footnote of the page. It's a colab between Nintendo, Game Freak and Creatures inc. Not that it matters, it's still a licensed Pokemon "game".


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 28, 2012)

heartgold said:


> huh really, Nintendo brought creatures though....



http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/my-xbox-live/id480914036?mt=8

Companies do release stuff on iOS, y'know. It's just free advertising for their brand, there's no reason why Nintendo wouldn't do it.


----------



## prowler (Feb 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Look at the footnote of the page. It's a colab between Nintendo, Game Freak and Creatures inc. Not that it matters, it's still a licensed Pokemon "game".


No, they just have to put that there because Game Freak, Creatures, Inc. and Nintendo own a share of the Pokemon copyright.

I'm just correcting him that it wasn't made by Game Freak because they only deal with the main games.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2012)

prowlie's right, I'm guessing. So is Guild - free advertisement plus maybe some miniscule profit is always welcome.

In any case, "I can't see Game Freak releasing a Pokemon game on a platform different then Nintendo's, not even in my wildest dreams" would be the best conclusion for me.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 28, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the footnote of the page. It's a colab between Nintendo, Game Freak and Creatures inc. Not that it matters, it's still a licensed Pokemon "game".
> ...


Indeed, whenever there's a pokemon product their names have to be mentioned.
Gamefreak owns 1/3 of the pokemon franchise
Creatures owns 1/3
Nintendo owns 1/3

Because Nintendo brought out creatures, it gives them the creatures shares and an edge over Gamefreak.


----------



## AceWarhead (Feb 28, 2012)

heartgold said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > These are some reasons I can see for making a sequel:
> ...


Source? And as others said, they've had Dev Kits AGES before anyone else.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 28, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > AceWarhead said:
> ...


Source for what info? And....there's no hurry to release a 3DS pokemon, heck diamond/pearl were released 2 years after the DS launched. No main series pokemon games are released early.


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 28, 2012)

Isn't Gamefreak developing Pokemon just as similar as Bungie developing Halo games in the past?


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 28, 2012)

heartgold said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...


It's actually true that the company got 3DS dev kits very early (and with some special priority if I'm correct). I really think a Pokemon 3DS is in development, and who knows how far it is in development.

The main reason why I think BW2 are made for the DS is because BW are on the DS platform and BW2 players are likely going to be DS owners as well. Those who do not have a DS but own a 3DS can still play the game.

IMO, the games after BW or it's sequels/rehashes/relatives will be made for the 3DS.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 28, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Isn't Gamefreak developing Pokemon just as similar as Bungie developing Halo games in the past?



Elaborate.

Bungie did make a rather significant change with Reach though. Also I'd be lying if I said I didn't enjoy Halo multiplayer at one time or another.


----------



## Icealote (Feb 28, 2012)

So if its Fall for US/EU is that winter for Australia? I'm so confused :S


----------



## AceWarhead (Feb 28, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > AceWarhead said:
> ...


Yes, but it still stands that if they had made it for the 3DS, 3DS sales would be boosted. Heck, anything with the label "Pokemon" sells like hotcakes.


----------



## basher11 (Feb 28, 2012)

.Darky said:


> Not really. It took *6* months for Nintendo to release B/W in english.


i accidentally typed 4 instead of 6. my bad.


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 28, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't Gamefreak developing Pokemon just as similar as Bungie developing Halo games in the past?
> ...


I was referring to the 'second party' issue.

Isn't it quite similar? Halo belongs to MS but developed by Bungie (in the past). Pokemon is a Nintendo trademark but the main games are developed by GF.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Source for what info? And....there's no hurry to release a 3DS pokemon, heck diamond/pearl were released 2 years after the DS launched. No main series pokemon games are released early.


That further proves my point - they needed to milk the GBC before they could milk the GBA. They milked the GBA before the DS. Guess what's turn is it now?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 28, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Isn't it quite similar? Halo belongs to MS but developed by Bungie (in the past). Pokemon is a Nintendo trademark but the main games are developed by GF.



Oh, yeah, that's a pretty good parallel. Although Bungie has since split from Microsoft and made a few games before their Microsoft partnership.


----------



## AceWarhead (Feb 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Source for what info? And....there's no hurry to release a 3DS pokemon, heck diamond/pearl were released 2 years after the DS launched. No main series pokemon games are released early.
> ...


Exactly. Emerald when DS came out? Crystal when GBA was released?
We'll probably see Pokemon 3DS in 2015-16


----------



## heartgold (Feb 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Source for what info? And....there's no hurry to release a 3DS pokemon, heck diamond/pearl were released 2 years after the DS launched. No main series pokemon games are released early.
> ...


We got more pokemon games on older systems without having to fork out money for a new one, i ain't complaining, i didn't buy a DS nor GBA until a pokemon came out.


----------



## EthanObi (Feb 28, 2012)

tbh G/S/C are sequels to R/G/B/Y and HG/SS are sequels to FR/LG since they have a time-line behind them.G/S/C/HG/SS all are 3 years after R/B/G/Y/FR/LG's events, so in a sense those are sequels. this Is a sequel also, but its NOT the first pokemon main-story sequel.


----------



## jonesman99 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm still trying to figure out how and why it takes so long to translate and then add in the text in the first place, not to sound ignorant or impatient, but does the Japanese alphabet change that much?


----------



## Valwin (Feb 28, 2012)

For those crying why is this game on DS and not 3ds ask your self this

was pkm  crystal on the GBA ?

was pkm emerald on the DS?


3DS will get the new gen and the Ruby/sapphire remake  i expect the ruby Sapphire remake before the  next gen  game  just like HG/SS was before pkm b/w


----------



## Valwin (Feb 28, 2012)

ethanobi said:


> tbh G/S/C are sequels to R/G/B/Y and HG/SS are sequels to FR/LG since they have a time-line behind them.G/S/C/HG/SS all are 3 years after R/B/G/Y/FR/LG's events, so in a sense those are sequels. this Is a sequel also, but its NOT the first pokemon main-story sequel.




they are not

the only sequel was Pokemon gold/silver/crystal to the original game it continue the story  3 year after that a sequel

pokemon Ruby/Saph  were standalone game that dint continue anything from previous games


----------



## jonesman99 (Feb 28, 2012)

And another thing, the GBA or the GB or GBC was milked for 2 new generations as the DS was(D/P/Pt and B/W/B2/W2/). I think it would be overkill for the system, but when you think about it, if Nintendo was really in this for the money, they would have made it for the 3DS to advertise and show off its power with the series.


----------



## EthanObi (Feb 28, 2012)

i didnt say r/s/e at al


----------



## paulfalcon (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is what I am thinking: They started Black and White on the DS, they want to finish it on the DS. And perhaps they are adding some software to this game to make it able to transfer to the future pokemon games on the 3DS.

Before I get shot down with "No, stupid noob, it's for money!" Yes, it is for money as well. Then again, I don't recall Nintendo being a non-profit organization, either. Employee's hard earned checks need to be cashed somehow. And there has been quite some time that passed since the release of the first games, the devs could of been hard at work during that time, you know. XD I say it was a smart plan, in a marketing perspective.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 28, 2012)

Valwin said:


> ethanobi said:
> 
> 
> > tbh G/S/C are sequels to R/G/B/Y and HG/SS are sequels to FR/LG since they have a time-line behind them.G/S/C/HG/SS all are 3 years after R/B/G/Y/FR/LG's events, so in a sense those are sequels. this Is a sequel also, but its NOT the first pokemon main-story sequel.
> ...


R/B/G/Y = Pokemon Red/Blue/Green/Yellow. He doesn't even mention Ruby or Sapphire. Read carefully before you post.


----------



## Valwin (Feb 28, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > ethanobi said:
> ...



:X he shuld be more clear


----------



## DS1 (Feb 28, 2012)

jonesman99 said:


> but when you think about it, if Nintendo was really in this for the money, they would have made it for the 3DS to advertise and show off its power with the series.



But it would cost them a lot more to make a whole new game for the 3DS when they could just rehash B/W and make the same amount of money (which is what they are doing). Believe me, they have it all planned out. You'll get a new Pokemon announcement as soon as 3DS sales start to slump.

edit - And I mean, that could be a year or two from now


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 28, 2012)

8BitWalugi said:


> HOLY SHIT I CAME.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 28, 2012)

Fall can mean anything, from what country?
Can someone tall me what month it's coming out?
As in like June - August or whatever it is.


----------



## princefarzan (Feb 28, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Fall can mean anything, from what country?
> Can someone tall me what month it's coming out?
> As in like June - August or whatever it is.


Fall is September-November period aka Q3 2012.


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 28, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Fall can mean anything, from what country?
> Can someone tall me what month it's coming out?
> As in like June - August or whatever it is.


Fall normally follows the fall of northern hemisphere.

It should be around september to november.


----------



## Frogman (Feb 28, 2012)

I know its not likely, but imm really hoping they implement some sort of 'special' 3ds features like widescreen or pixel boost or something


----------



## Thesolcity (Feb 28, 2012)

Frogman said:


> I know its not likely, but imm really hoping they implement some sort of 'special' 3ds features like widescreen or pixel boost or something



Nope, don't count on it.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 28, 2012)

I wouldn't put it past them as if it's impossible. Even though resolution wasn't an issue back then, Gold and Silver managed to be GBC games while still having function on a GB.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 29, 2012)

Can't wait for this.
I'm not even bored of B/W  yet, been playing Black for over a year now and have like 400 hours in it.

As long as it even has 1 or 2 new features it's worth a buy this.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 29, 2012)

Fall?
It's going to take them that long to print a 2 on the box art and resell the games?

Damn guys, that's lazy.


----------



## prowler (Feb 29, 2012)

Frogman said:


> I know its not likely, but imm really hoping they implement some sort of 'special' 3ds features like widescreen or pixel boost or something


on a ds cart?
yeah ok


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 29, 2012)

WohooooO! So around september-october 
I am already breeding and catching on HG and Black 
Should be able enter next years VGC. This years UK one is this coming saturday :/ Me no ready.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Fall?
> It's going to take them that long to print a 2 on the box art and resell the games?
> 
> Damn guys, that's lazy.


Lol your trolling is not even funny, yet you continue.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 29, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > Fall?
> ...


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 29, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > Hells Malice said:
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 8, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > Fall?
> ...


----------

